# Nostalgia Thread



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I remember those drinks. Awesome!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, you are bringing back so many memories.

Army ants rocked. And that last toy glowed did it not?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I used to have that teddy ruckspin


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

yea thats a glow worm, I still have mine.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the only thing i remember out the stuff you have posted were the street sharks


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

CuzIsaidSo said:


>


I remember that stuff, you must be closer to my age than the glow worm crowd...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow do these bring back memories. Dino-Riders!!!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I still have thundercats and the vehicle and a sh*t load of transformers including optimu prime,lol. This thread is bringing back Soooo may good memories!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm going back farther than most here...
Some of you will remember this stuff though...

I had every one of these as a kid.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

rock em sock em robots were aewsome


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

dino ryders hahahahahaha
oh man.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool idea for a thread makn...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

My favourite toy ever...Dinobot grimlock!










Also had a big collection of hasbro WWF Wrestling figures


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

^^^ that toy rocked!!!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

anyone remember the godzilla toy that would shoot sparks out of its mouth?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i loved growin up in the ninties


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

voltron & micro machines









These are the wrestling figures I remember


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

who remembers popples?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Had one of these:


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

That six million dollar man toy sure looks boring.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow flashback. I swear I had that Lambo trapper keeper lol. Here my contribution and rather surprised they arent already posted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I remember those racey pics that came out of the Saved by the Bell girls


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

How about growing up in the 70's and early 80's!...these retro coke commercials!

The original 70's version:






and the classic 1983 christmas version on the hilltop!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm going back farther than most here...
> Some of you will remember this stuff though...
> 
> I had every one of these as a kid.


The first pic you had, man I forgot all about those. I actually sold mine 2 years back at a yard sale, probably should have kept it though









Also the glow worm I just gave to my second cuz that was just born as a gift!!! I hope they keep it and pass it on, man good idea for a thread haha


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Believe it or not I still have my super soaker 50 lol. Had 2 but made a flame thrower out of one and it melted. Ahh the good ol days. Oh damn! how about this I cant believe its not up yet!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^ good one, Ibanez!...Damn, you know what is funny?!..I remember as a young kid watching the "Dukes of Hazzard" and thinking how old and grown up John Schneider looked but now that we are adults you go back in time, and he looks like a teenage kid!!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Haha I'm a Favre fan but I had to add it.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i still got this


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I f*cking loved this when I was younger


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

View attachment 193356


View attachment 193355


View attachment 193353


View attachment 193354


View attachment 193351


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I loved the 1990s.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

there is so much sh*t in this thread that i used to have/ play with!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

How about these learning shows that we grew up with!...that black guy on "The Electric Company" was none other than Morgan Freeman!!... and I didn't realize how hot Rita Moreno and Judy Graubert (sp?) were!!..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i cant believe how much of this sh*t i remember or had hahah


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Some other shows and cartoons that we grew up with ( for those of us in the 35 - 45 range...







)

A couple of the monster shows that we loved as kids!...



















The original spiderman cartoon and Batman series!!!...



















Gotta love an intro and TV show that EFFIN' jams on the Saxophone!!!...














Deidre Hall and Judy Strangis!!!..Every guy in town had a crush on them!!...







Look closely at Judy Strangis (the younger one on the left!...you can see cameltoe!!!...







)






Who can ever forget Land of the Lost!!!...














and The Superfriends!!!...



















and of'course what would a nostalgia thread be without Scooby-Doo!!!...


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Spectreman??????


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi JP,
Yeah, it was basically a spinoff/copycat of "Ultraman"!...It wasn't anywhere near as popular as Ultraman.


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Right on ... never saw either......no cable growing up.... 3 channels...


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

some more cartoons, shows, etc. that we grew up with!...This nostalgia thread rocks like a BAD COMPANY concert!..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Uncle Rico said:


>


I always wanted one of these, but never got one. How sad.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^X2!!...those troll monsters where the sh*t back in the day!..they rock like a DURAN DURAN concert!!!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL WWF action!....HULK HOGAN VS. ANDRE THE GIANT for championship in Wrestlemania 3!...WRESTLING was DA' sh*t BACK IN DEM DAYS!!...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Man the Hulkster!!!! Back in the day I thought this was the coolest thing ever!!!! I never realized just how slow the fights actually were. Man wrestling nights were huge at my house. Then everything seemed to go all "Hollywood" (LOL, Inluding Mr. Hollywood Hogan). Now I wouldn't be caught dead watching this crap, unless it was for the divas of course.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

HELL YES, THE HULKSTER. MANSTER WE NEED SOME ULTIMATE WARRIOR CLIPS


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive, Wisco!...Hulk Hogan vs. Ultimate Warrior in Wrestlemania 6 for the heavyweight championship!...One of the greatest matches of all-time!....all four parts!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike Tyson's official coming out party!...Mike Tyson vs. Michael Spinks in 1988 for the heavyweight championship of the world!..Total destruction in 91 seconds!..( 1:31 was the official time of the KO, fastest knockout in heavyweight championship history)...IMO, Iron Mike in his prime and heyday = GREATEST HEAVYWEIGHT OF ALL-TIME!...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

FF YEA


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I am surprised nobody has posted this. The angry video game nerd and nostalgia critic are both on stream here and cover some of the all time greats.

http://www.justin.tv/spack_dat_ass#/w/300617328/37


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CAL and Stanford in 1982!!...Simply known as "The Play"!!...One of the greatest plays and endings in the history of college football!...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I remeber my Barbies, my favorite one was the Rocker one, it came with a tape awwwe


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Some of the games that we grew up with and my personal favorite of all-time...STRATEGO!!!....























View attachment 195955


View attachment 195956


View attachment 195957


View attachment 195958


View attachment 195959


View attachment 195960


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Mr. Lahey,
Speaking of hat tricks, do you remember this classic arcade game from the 80's??!!...The original "HAT TRICK"!...







...It was one on one action!...You either picked the blue guy or the red guy...You could play against the computer or vs. another person!...I loved being the blue guy...He moved from left to right on the screen...For some reason or another, it was easier for me and I could score better instead of being the red guy and going from right to left.

View attachment 195974


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Da said:


> Hey Mr. Lahey,
> Speaking of hat tricks, do you remember this classic arcade game from the 80's??!!...The original "HAT TRICK"!...
> 
> 
> ...


Was born in 89 man, sega seems old to me. That just looks like a fossil!

Honestly, I would play it though.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------

